# Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher zu schnappen



## guyper

"Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher zu schnappen"

Do you really have to make it into two clauses? Would the one below be possible?

"Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher zu schnappen geholfen"

Thank you


----------



## brian

To me (non-native!) that second one sounds strange, and I want to say that "helfen" should always come first (_jemandem helfen, etwas zu tun_). Plus, more complex infinitive phrases like in your example, i.e. with more than just "zu" + verb (here there's an object), tend to go second if there is a choice.


----------



## elroy

Brian is right.  The second one is wrong.

Occasionally _helfen_ is used with a single infinitive without _zu_, and in that case the other infinitive comes first.  But if you have an "Infinitivsatz," composed of at least an infinitive and _zu_, it comes after _helfen_.


----------



## Hutschi

As far as I know the second one is correct but the form is considered as bad style some times. 

"Sie haben mir _einen Verbrecher zu schnappen_ geholfen"

Similar phrases:
Sie haben mir Einkaufen geholfen. Sie haben mir Einzukaufen geholfen.
Sie haben mir Kartoffeln (zu) schälen geholfen.

May be it is only regionally in usage.

The normal form is "Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher zu schnappen."


----------



## Robocop

Hutschi said:


> As far as I know the second one is correct (???) but the form is considered as bad style some times.
> 
> "Sie haben mir _einen Verbrecher zu schnappen_ geholfen" ???
> 
> Similar phrases:
> Sie haben mir Einkaufen geholfen. Sie haben mir Einzukaufen geholfen. ???
> Sie haben mir Kartoffeln (zu) schälen geholfen.
> 
> May be it is only regionally in usage.
> 
> The normal form is "Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher zu schnappen."


The topic has already been thoroughly discussed here.


----------



## Hutschi

Diskutiert wurde dort die Form analog zu:

"Sie haben mir _einen Verbrecher schnappen_ geholfen" - vielleicht habe ich es überlesen, aber die Form mit "zu" wird dort nicht ausgeschlossen.

They dicussed the form without "zu" at this place and did not exclude the form with "zu" (if I did not missed something.)


----------



## elroy

I share Robocop's bafflement.  I have never come across any sentences like the ones in red, and they sound terribly wrong to me.

Unless there is enough evidence to the contrary, I would say that they are not just stylistically poor, but downright incorrect in standard German.  Regional usage may of course be different, as is so often the case.


----------



## Hutschi

In Duden, "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" Bd. 9, S. 479, 6. Auflage, there is following statement:



> "Der Gebrauch des Infinitivs mit zu schwankt, wenn ein satzwertiger Infinitiv in der Rolle eines Subjekts steht. ... dasselbe gilt, wenn er in der Rolle eines Prädikativs steht".


Beispiele sind:


> "Für Dich (zu) kochen müsste ein Vergnügen sein."


"


> Ein guter Christ sein heißt allen Menschen ein Helfer sein".
> "Ein guter Christ zu sein(,) heißt allen Menschen ein Helfer zu sein".


Speziell bei Verben mit heißen, helfen und lehren kann der Infinitiv mit oder ohne zu stehen.

It means that with the verb "helfen" you have as well constructions with as without "zu".
There is another example:


> Ich erinnere mich, sie früher das Bild sehen gelassen zu haben.


 It shows the possible word order. 

It can be that I misunderstand the constructions. But as far as I understand it, 

"Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher schnappen geholfen" is correct because of the last example.
The usage of "zu" is possible because some of the other examples.

This does not mean that it is good style.

PS: Typo: I think, I misspelled "einzukaufen". it is lowercase of course.


----------



## elroy

My issue is with word order.  As far as I'm concerned, if _zu_ is used, the infinitive should come after _helfen_, and if _zu_ is not used, then the infinitive should come before.

The Duden quotes you have cited do not address this point.


----------



## berndf

This word order is quite normal in relative clauses:
_Dies ist der Verbrecher, den er mir zu schnappen geholfen hat_ (and to preempt possible objections: _..., den zu schnappen er mir geholfen hat_ is equally correct and even more frequent).

In a main clause, it seems unusual to me but I can't see a reason to regard it as "wrong".


----------



## Hutschi

I see. 

So in following sentences there are no problems:
"Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher schnappen geholfen." 
"Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher zu schnappen."  

Problem:
"Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher schnappen." 

Hierzu gilt laut Duden: (The Duden gives the example


> "Nach _heißen, helfen_ und _lehren_ kann ein Infinitiv mit oder ohne "zu" stehen."


Hierzu gibt es die Nebenbemerkung: (additionally)


> "Infinitive ohne "zu" werden nicht durch Komma abgetrennt".


Ein Beispiel im Duden ist: (another example


> "Helfen Sie mir bitte das Auto in die Garage schieben!"


I did not find an example matching to  "Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher zu schnappen geholfen." 
But I did also find no rule forbidding this movement.

They advice to avoid


> Sie hatte die Gewohnheit, ihm zu verstehen zu geben, ..."


- but this is because this is a construction with multiple "zu". 
It is no question of the order of the phrases in this example.


----------



## elroy

No, the sentence I have a problem with is _Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher zu schnappen geholfen_.

The impression I get from your comments is that such a construction is highly unusual even if it may be technically correct.  Perhaps I was quick to dub it "wrong" because I have never come across it in any text or conversation of any register, and it sounds extremely unnatural to me.  Your comments only confirm to me that it's not exactly widespread usage, so I think it would make sense to advise against using it, whether or not it may be "wrong," as it's likely to sound grating to many an ear.  Furthermore, I don't really see a reason to prefer it over the usual and common _Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher zu schnappen_, with the possible exception of poetry.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> The impression I get from your comments is that such a construction is highly unusual even if it may be technically correct.


exactly.


> Furthermore, I don't really see a reason to prefer it over the usual and common _Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher zu schnappen_, with the possible exception of poetry.


Except in relative clauses (see above).


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> No, the sentence I have a problem with is _Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher zu schnappen geholfen_.
> 
> ... Your comments only confirm to me that it's not exactly widespread usage, so I think it would make sense to advise against using it, whether or not it may be "wrong," as it's likely to sound grating to many an ear.



I fully agree.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Except in relative clauses (see above).


 1. _Dies ist der Verbrecher, den zu schnappen er mir geholfen hat.
_2. _Dies ist der Verbrecher, den er mir zu schnappen geholfen hat._
3. _Dies ist der Verbrecher, den er mir geholfen hat zu schnappen.

_Are you saying that the above would be your order of preference in terms of style?


----------



## berndf

Yes.

I am indifferent between 1 & 2 but I think 1 is more frequent. 3 sounds odd to me but not wrong.


----------



## Hutschi

Can I omit "zu"?

 1. _Dies ist der Verbrecher, den schnappen er mir geholfen hat. (sounds incorrect if not used in poetic writing)
_2. _Dies ist der Verbrecher, den er mir schnappen geholfen hat. (sounds not wrong to me, even if I prefer the versions with "zu")

_ 3. _Dies ist der Verbrecher, den er mir geholfen hat schnappen. (sounds extremely wrong)

_


----------



## Robocop

elroy said:


> No, the sentence I have a problem with is _Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher zu schnappen geholfen_.
> 
> ... Furthermore, I don't really see a reason to prefer it over the usual and common _*Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher zu schnappen *_


The topic is quite tricky and I agree with elroy that *foreign speakers should keep to the usual and common form* mentioned above.

To me, "_Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher zu schnappen geholfen_" sounds really awkward and I would definitely avoid it. However, (depending on context) I could agree with:
_- Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher schnappen geholfen._
_- Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher schnappen helfen._
_- Sie haben mir beim Verbrecher schnappen geholfen._
_Likewise you could say:_
_- Danke, dass Sie mir aufstehen geholfen haben._
_- Danke, dass Sie mir haben aufstehen helfen._
_- Danke, dass Sie mir beim Aufstehen geholfen haben._
_[preferred form: Danke, dass Sie mir geholfen haben (no comma!) aufzustehen.]_
_As you can see here, variations sometimes work only with an adapted word order._


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Can I omit "zu"?
> 
> 1. _Dies ist der Verbrecher, den schnappen er mir geholfen hat. (sounds incorrect if not used in poetic writing)_
> 2. _Dies ist der Verbrecher, den er mir schnappen geholfen hat. (sounds not wrong to me, even if I prefer the versions with "zu")_
> 
> 3. _Dies ist der Verbrecher, den er mir geholfen hat schnappen. (sounds extremely wrong)_


 
I agree.


----------



## Lykurg

Robocop said:


> _*Sie haben mir geholfen, einen Verbrecher zu schnappen.*_
> 
> The topic is quite tricky and I agree with elroy that *foreign speakers should keep to the usual and common form* mentioned above.  *I agree.*
> 
> To me, "_Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher zu schnappen geholfen_" sounds really awkward and I would definitely avoid it. However, (depending on context) I could agree with:
> _- Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher schnappen geholfen._ (  )
> _- Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher schnappen helfen. _
> _- Sie haben mir beim Verbrecher schnappen geholfen. _tick: )
> 
> I could not. I'd accept the third, but in my opinion the first sentence is really poor style and the second impossible.
> "Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher zu schnappen geholfen" seems much better to me than the first and second version.
> _
> Likewise you could say:_
> _- Danke, dass Sie mir aufstehen geholfen haben._  (  )
> _- Danke, dass Sie mir haben aufstehen helfen._
> _- Danke, dass Sie mir beim Aufstehen geholfen haben._ tick: )
> 
> (as stated before)
> 
> _[preferred form: Danke, dass Sie mir geholfen haben (no comma!) aufzustehen.]_
> I'd use a comma, maybe influenced by my oldfashioned feeling.^^
> _
> As you can see here, variations sometimes work only with an adapted word order._


----------



## Hutschi

Hier muss ich widersprechen, sofern es die Grammatik betrifft:

Ich zitiere den Duden, Bd. 9 (s. O.)


> "Sie hat ihm waschen geholfen/helfen"


 


> "Nach einem Infinitiv ohne "zu" wird neben dem Partizip II _geholfen_ auch der Infinitiv _helfen _gebraucht."


 
Beide Möglichkeiten sind also korrekt, selbst wenn sie für mich ungewöhnlich klingen.

_Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher schnappen geholfen._ tick
_Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher schnappen helfen. (_)

Auch das folgende sollte korrekt sein:
_- Danke, dass Sie mir aufstehen geholfen haben._ tick
_- Danke, dass Sie mir haben aufstehen helfen._ tick (Klammern korrigiert, siehe nächster Beitrag)

Die Formen mit "helfen" könnten regional unterschiedlich häufig verwendet werden, da ich sie nicht kannte.


----------



## Lykurg

Bizarr - das habe ich noch nie gehört. Es klingt für mich einfach falsch. Dem Duden traue ich sowieso nicht über den Weg.^^ In der nächsten Ausgabe wird dann wohl "Sie haben mir einen Verbrecher schnappen gehelft" verbindlich. 

Wie kommst Du zu deiner Verwendung von eingeklammerten und nicht eingeklammerten Haken, Hutschi? Der Duden scheint das gleichrangig anzuwenden - ist die Klammersetzung also (wie in meinem Beitrag) Ausdruck persönlicher Vorliebe, kurz gesagt: Würdest Du die zweite Form gegenüber der ersten bevorzugen?

"Sie haben mir ... helfen" ... tsss..... 

-----

Ich habe gerade ein paar äußerst zeitaufwendige Recherchen im Corpus des DWDS durchgeführt, zunächst mit dem exakten Parameter 
"haben with $p=VVFIN #20 $p=VVINF #0 @helfen" 
(im Klartext: eine beliebige finale Verbform von haben; nach bis zu 20 Wörtern ein beliebiges Verb im Infinitiv, gefolgt von "helfen"),
das Ergebnis war ein einziger Treffer, nämlich aus  "Seeteufel", der Autobiographie von Felix von Luckner (erschienen 1921).

Dann versuchte ich "haben with $p=VVFIN #20 @helfen", das ergab einen Treffer aus den Memoiren von Lily Braun (von 1909):    "Aber all die guten Sachen, den Sekt und die Austern, hatte sie servieren *helfen* und neugierig beobachtet".

Die Monstersuche "haben #10 @helfen" (also einfach: 10 Wörter nach einer beliebigen Form von "haben" das Wort "helfen") ergab gut 550 Treffer, die ich flüchtig durchgesehen habe; höchstens ein Dutzend davon belegen die Verwendung. Die meisten liegen allerdings vor 1950, nachher habe ich eigentlich nur die Memoiren von Willy Brandt gefunden.
Ein paar Ergebnisse:

Leo Perutz:  Die dritte Kugel (1915) [ein gutes Buch!]
"Heut um die Mittagsstunde sollen auf der Brücke die lutherischen Rebellen exekutiert werden, die ich bei Mühlberg hab fangen und einbringen *helfen*." 
(gesprochene Sprache, informell)
B. Traven: Das Totenschiff (1926) 
"Es war ja nicht, daß ich die Splitter hatte verkaufen *helfen*."
(gesprochene Sprache, informell)

aber auch:
Willy Brandt: Erinnerungen (1989)
"Zum Ertrag meines Wirkens gehörte auch, daß ich das Bild von Berlin habe zurechtrücken *helfen*. "
"Dem Kanzler wäre, gerade hinsichtlich der äußeren Sicherheit, die Mehrheit versagt geblieben, hätte ich sie ihm nicht sichern *helfen*."

----

Also: Offenbar hat es diese Form gegeben oder mag sie regional noch vereinzelt geben. Sie ist und war aber immer äußerst selten. 
Zumindest in meinen Ohren ist sie unbrauchbar. Einem Nichtmuttersprachler würde ich sehr davon abraten; ein Muttersprachler verfahre (sich) nach Belieben.


----------



## Hutschi

Lykurg said:


> -----
> 
> Also: Offenbar hat es diese Form gegeben oder mag sie regional noch vereinzelt geben. Sie ist und war aber immer äußerst selten.
> Zumindest in meinen Ohren ist sie unbrauchbar. Einem Nichtmuttersprachler würde ich sehr davon abraten; ein Muttersprachler verfahre (sich) nach Belieben.


 
Dem stimme ich zu.

Bei den nicht eingeklammerten Haken hatte ich den Satz neu geschrieben. Bei den anderen war es eine Kopie. Es ist ein Typo. ):


----------

